
Huge object flying past Earth might be an alien spacecraft, scientists say - pmoriarty
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/oumuamua-alien-spacecraft-proof-life-seti-breakthrough-latest-asteroid-ship-a8104771.html
======
DamonHD
Nasty loud auto-play video/audio.

